# Running Vbox on another computer (headless VMs)



## Galactic_Dominator (Oct 10, 2010)

This is perhaps an opengl issue, but not sure so posting here.  The issue goes like this, I run Vbox on another computer and the VM's are headless.  Occasionally, I'll start the VirtualBox GUI client remotely (ssh -Y) to manage settings, etc.  The remote system also used an Nvidia card like my desktop. This worked well until my board died and I got a new one with an integrated ATI RADEON HD 3300 Graphics (RS780). 

Now when I start a VirtualBox remotely, and click on the Settings button of any VM, the VirtualBox GUI seg faults with the following error msg:


```
Qt WARNING: QGLContext::makeCurrent(): Cannot make invalid context current.
zsh: segmentation fault  VirtualBox
```

If you run [cmd=]truss VirtualBox[/cmd] the GUI will not even open with an 
	
	



```
Effective UID is not root
```
 error.

The VirtualBox GUI runs properly when it's local, e.g. on physical machine/monitor or over VNC.


----------

